# Tomorrow would be her birthday



## squatting dog (May 15, 2022)

I'll be off line for a bit, because this is the worst time for me.

My beautiful daughter. She was so tiny, yet, she excelled at everything she set her mind to. Taught herself to speak Korean (so she could understand some Korean CD she  had). Then learned Arabic from her sister.(who spent her time in the Gulf war cracking codes).
Played basketball, (point guard) volley ball, softball. Learned to play piano. (classical). So smart. graduated Christian high school at 15 1/2 years old. 
Got accepted to MSU right out of school. (youngest full time student there). After one semester, switched to University of Florida in Gainesville where she earned several degrees. Joined military (82nd Airborne) and got the invite to jump school and jumped multiple times and earned her parachute patch and badge.

After Military, went to full sail University in Florida and learned computer coding. graduated and went to work for the military writing programs that enabled all computer map programs to communicate with each other in real time with soldiers on the ground thus enabling them to see a virtual map of what was in front and around them. starting pay was six figures. 

Married her sweetheart and he did the same work. Thereby doubling their income and buying anew home. (500k) In and out of VA a lot because of ptsd from her time in Afghanistan. Given pills that only made it worse. I guess she lost her fight with those inner demons because on a warm, sunny Florida  morning, she walked out to her front yard and put a gun to her head and pulled the trigger.
This has been so hard to write.


----------



## Pepper (May 15, 2022)

(((dog)))
She is so beautiful and accomplished!  My heart breaks for you and your wife and other children. Whenever I see a post by you, I rush to it, as I hold you in my heart.
Take care my friend, you are a good man.


----------



## RubyK (May 15, 2022)

I am so sorry for your loss. May you and your family find peace. Your daughter was a beautiful and accomplished person. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## RadishRose (May 15, 2022)

Dog, I remember about your daughter. I know this time is sad for you. I send love and hugs to you and your family.
She was such a talented person with a brilliant mind! May you receive peace and comfort through this.


----------



## Gary O' (May 15, 2022)

*THAT*.....is wanna the worst, dawg
wanna the very worst

*'This too shall pass'* does* NOT* apply here

Thoughts/prayers are with you and fam


----------



## JonSR77 (May 15, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> I'll be off line for a bit, because this is the worst time for me.
> 
> My beautiful daughter. She was so tiny, yet, she excelled at everything she set her mind to. Taught herself to speak Korean (so she could understand some Korean CD she  had). Then learned Arabic from her sister.(who spent her time in the Gulf war cracking codes).
> Played basketball, (point guard) volley ball, softball. Learned to play piano. (classical). So smart. graduated Christian high school at 15 1/2 years old.
> ...



My God. So very very sorry.

What a nightmare.

Please take care of yourself and try to find some peace. You know that is what she would want for you.

And if the grief is very tormenting, just consider talking with someone to get through the worst of it.

Again, so sorry.

My uncle took his life in 1987.

Was a complete horror show for the family.


Many sighs and tears...

take care now...


----------



## Alligatorob (May 15, 2022)

Take care as best you can.

Doesn't get much worse than this...


----------



## hollydolly (May 15, 2022)

I remember ...  her death, ... she was too good for this world.. and she took a little bit of her Daddy's heart with her to lay her head on in heaven ... ...


----------



## Lara (May 15, 2022)

I can't speak.  I don't know what to say.
You're in my thoughts and prayers. I care.


----------



## katlupe (May 15, 2022)

So sorry for what you are going through.


----------



## Pinky (May 15, 2022)

I feel your pain very strongly. When I think of the worst that could happen in my life - it is that I would lose my daughter.

Sending strength and love to you.


----------



## MountainRa (May 15, 2022)

My condolences on your loss. So wish she could have found the help she needed.


----------



## Wren (May 15, 2022)

squatting-dog


----------



## dobielvr (May 15, 2022)

I'm sorry your heart is so broken by the loss of your beautiful, accomplished and much loved daughter. 
Please take care of yourself..


----------



## Devi (May 15, 2022)

I'm so sorry to hear this, @squatting dog. May you find some peace in life.


----------



## Jules (May 15, 2022)

Such an incredible woman.  The demons were too strong.  Wishing you strength.


----------



## feywon (May 15, 2022)

My heart goes out to you. For me a child passing before parent is the most devasting loss i can imagine.


----------



## Kika (May 15, 2022)

My sincere condolences to you and your family.  Such a beautiful and accomplished person!  Try to be kind to yourself during this difficult time.


----------



## Jace (May 15, 2022)

May your memories comfort you.
My condolences to you and your family.
(Your post...made me cry!)


----------



## Pappy (May 15, 2022)

Dog, what can I say that hasn’t  already been said? I am so sorry this happened. Pappy.


----------



## Shalimar (May 15, 2022)

*Dog, your daughter was an incredible woman. I can’t imagine any pain worse than losing a child. The circumstances here break my heart. Sending love and strength your way. May you find some measure of peace.
*


----------



## Kaila (May 15, 2022)

my heart goes out for you....


----------



## Leann (May 15, 2022)

A lovely, accomplished woman who left this world much too soon. God bless her.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 15, 2022)




----------



## Tish (May 15, 2022)

I am so sorry for your loss, she was so beautiful and lives on in your memories.


----------



## Barbara971 (May 15, 2022)

My words all sound inadequate. Let me offer


----------



## MickaC (May 15, 2022)

My words would never be enough......Can't say i know what you're going through......but.....i do know no parent should ever have to lay their child to rest.
I'm sure you have comfort from the love in your heart and soul for your amazing daughter.
You will all be in eachothers arms again in time to come.
So sorry for the loss of your ANGEL.
I THANK her for her dedicated service to her country.
TAKE CARE.


----------



## Pecos (May 16, 2022)

I am so sorry for your loss, but know that she will always be your angel.


----------



## Teacher Terry (May 29, 2022)

I am so very sorry about your daughter. It’s so heartbreaking.


----------



## Mizmo (May 29, 2022)




----------



## oldman (May 31, 2022)

WOW!! She really accomplished a lot here on earth. I am sorry for your loss. I'm sure that you have a lot of wonderful memories.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 31, 2022)

I'm so very sorry for your loss! That is the worst thing a parent can go through. She was a beautiful and very accomplished young woman. May she forever Rest in Paradise.


----------



## Geezer Garage (May 31, 2022)

My deepest condolences on the loss of you daughter. You take care.


----------



## grahamg (Jun 3, 2022)

Very sad to read the tragic story in the OP, those things just should not happen but do too often of course, (once being "too often" anyway!).
There probably can be no silver lining in this situation, but you are doing the right thing by talking about it I'm sure.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 3, 2022)

I have no words to convey how deeply your tragic story has affected me.  I, too, lost a child.  The circumstances were different, but I'm sure the pain is the same.  I feel your loss.


----------



## Patricia (Jun 22, 2022)

I hope you are okay.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 22, 2022)

@squatting dog ,  I hadn't seen this until now, so very very sorry.


----------



## gamboolman (Jun 22, 2022)

Dog, sorry for your loss and  pain.

We lost our 34 year old son, Jeffrey, when he died in his sleep - totally unexpected.  Turned out he had Heart Disease  that  we did not know about.  There is  not a day that goes by that ms gamboolgal and I do not think of him. 

It is not right nor natural for a parent to bury a child.

Again, sorry for your loss.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 22, 2022)

Em in Ohio said:


> I have no words to convey how deeply your tragic story has affected me.  I, too, lost a child.  The circumstances were different, but I'm sure the pain is the same.  I feel your loss.


So sorry for your loss Em. My heart goes out to you❣


----------

